# REAL SAD STORY....FELLOW LOWRIDER



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH A FAMILY FRIEND ASKIN FOR ME TO HELP AND ANYONE ELSE ON THIS SITE, THERES A YOUNG MAN BY THE NAME OF SANTIAGO "CHAGO" HERNADEZ ONLY 20 YEARS,WHO IS DIEING FROM LEUKEMIA, AND WHO BELIVES HES GOING TO BE OK,THE MAN HAS VERY HIGH HOPES, BUT FROM THE DOCTORS PONIT HE REALLY HAS NO CHANCE..HES A LOWRIDER WHO JUST LEARNED TO PAINT,AND HIS DREAM WAS TO BUILT A SHOW CAR...AND GO TO THE SHOWS, THE LOWRIDER SHOWS...I MEAN MAN I HAVENT BEEN TOUCH LIKE THIS IN A LONG TIME ! WHAT THIS YOUNG MAN NEEDS IS SOME LOVE FROM YOU PEOPLE,,ANYTHING PHOTOS OF YOUR CAR CLUBS, OF YOUR RIDES ANYTHING TO HELP THIS YOUNG MAN EASE THE PAIN....PLEASE UNDERSTAND THIS TO HAVE TO HEAR THIS IS REALLY SAD. IN ALL HOMIE...IF YOU RIDERS CAN HELP IN ANY WAY, PRAYERS,LOVE PLEASE ADDRESS IT TO; SANTIAGO HERNANEZ ---UCSF MEDICAL CENTER 505 PARNASSUS AVE...ROOM L762 SAN FRANISCO,CA 94143..EVEN A PHONE CALL WOULD HELP 1415-353-8176....HES IS FROM THE SALNES AREA.....LETS DO THIS.........RESPECT UNITY AND LOVE THANKS KEITH PINA.....AND IF SOMEONE FROM LRM OR STREET N LOW ,LO COMP. MAGS SEND THIS HOMIE SOME LOVE...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THANKS ...ITS TIMES LIKE THAT MAKE US BELIVE WE CAN CHANGE...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ALSO CLUBS IN THE BAY AREA,ALSO IN SOUTHERN CAL, EVERYWHERE ALL CLUBS.... LETS SHOW THIS YOUNG MAN SOME LOVE....


----------



## 86capricehittin3wheel (Mar 1, 2005)

pass this on from charlotte,n.c.-- stay strong and from my family to your's we will pray for you and hope things turn out for the best!!


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Is he into dancers and hoppers?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Mar 23 2005, 04:44 PM
> *Is he into dancers and hoppers?
> [snapback]2896122[/snapback]​*


ANYTHING TO DO WITH LOWRING. I DONT KNOW HIM, BUT I FEELIN FOR HIM,SO ANYTHING WOULD HELP...WHERE SENDING SOME TRUUCHA DVDS, AND PHOTOS AND AND FEW THINGS NOW


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86capricehittin3wheel_@Mar 23 2005, 04:43 PM
> *pass this on from charlotte,n.c.-- stay strong and from my family to your's we will pray for you and hope things turn out for the best!!
> [snapback]2896119[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW HOMIE DROP HIM A CARD ALONG WITH YOUR RIDE...THAT WOULD HELP....ALSO IF YOU GUYS IN THE BAY WOULD COME TO SEE HIM . MAYBE LET HIM JOIN YOUR CLUB WOULD REALLY MAKE A DIFF.....UCE CC/ LOW CREATIONS/IMPALAS CC I KNOW THERES SO MANY OF YOU...


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks, we'll see what we can do here in Indy. My uncle passed from the same thing when I was young. that shit shows no mercy.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

never mind keith i figured out how to merge 2 topics together


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Ill try to gather up some pics.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

A LOWRIDER MODEL WOULD MAKE A GOOD GIFT. I GOT RID OF ALL MINE. :angry:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I know volo comes on here alot im sure he could get a gang of back isses of LRM and a few LRM clothing items etc to send him


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

if he is well enough to go for a ride me and some of my club members would probably be down to take him for a ride around the city let me know


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 23 2005, 04:57 PM
> *A LOWRIDER MODEL WOULD MAKE A GOOD GIFT.  I GOT RID OF ALL MINE.  :angry:
> [snapback]2896164[/snapback]​*


THATS NICE


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

i'll send him a dvd.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 23 2005, 05:12 PM
> *i'll send him a dvd.
> [snapback]2896226[/snapback]​*


THANKS IM SURE IT WILL HELP


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

:biggrin: we'll see what we can do homie


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Keith..I just got off the phone with Gil from Streetlow....he is getting me some issues to take...and a t shirt...I have some past issues of Blvd and some StreetCustoms and others...and will take them up on saturday after I go to the Streetlow office and meet up with Gilbert...anyone else wanna go let's do this or if you want me to take something up.......pm me or call me.......I lost both my parents to cancer and I know what the family is going through and any help we can give him or support is welcome.......


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

prayers go to him and his family i will try to send him pictures in the mail :angel:


----------



## Fistacuffs (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm going to make him a kick ass lowrider 3d graphic with his name on the plaque :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

my homie jerry told me to check this post and hes gonna set up a package to send to him in the name of solow car club, he should be there long enough for us to put this together and send it right?, all prayers to santiago, hold on there we need you int he lowriding community...madlove and respect onbehalf of solow car club


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

i will keep you in my prayers i will print out some pics tonight and send them in the mail this week.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I will pray for him!...and I've got some LRM tour shirts I'd like to send him


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THIS IS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT GIVEN BACK....I MEAN I DONT EVEN KNO THIS YOUNG MAN , BUT TO HEAR THIS STORY IS SO SAD. WERE SO LUCKY TO BE DOING WHAT WHERE DOING LOWRIDING. BUT ITS SAD TO SEE SOMEONE WHO WAS TRYIN TO RIDE WITH US, AND NOW. IT MAY ONLY BE A DREAM FOR THIS YOUNG MAN, SO LETS SHOW HIM SOME LOVE...IM FINDING OUT THAT HE TRYING TO WALK EVERYDAY, BUT HIS LEGS WONT GIVE,BUT HE STILL TRYS , I THINK PRAYS ARE VERY MUCH NEEDED....  THANK YOU TORO AND GILBERT(STREET N LOW MAG.) FOR HELPING IN THE MATTER...THIS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT UNITY......MUCHO RESPECT .....  KEITH


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Sent a call and he's a real cool guy! He said he's doing aight for now and is a very soft speaking person with manners.. Says thank you and stuff.. God I pray he'll be alright... He said he'll try to be on Layitlow w/ an update when the smoke clears.. Or let us know anything Keith. I'll be praying for the fella!


-Mike


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

SEE THAT HELPS...JUST A CALL FROM DIFF CAR CLUBS FROM AROUND THE USA THE WORLD WOULD HELP MAKE IT SO MUCH EASYER :angel: :angel:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll call him tonight Keith, I also have some things that I can send him.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 23 2005, 04:41 PM
> *ALSO CLUBS IN THE BAY AREA,ALSO IN SOUTHERN CAL, EVERYWHERE ALL CLUBS.... LETS SHOW THIS YOUNG MAN SOME LOVE....
> [snapback]2896102[/snapback]​*


You got it bro! That's in my neck of the woods. Low "C" will support.
Also you should be getting a package from me soon. Thanks Kieth

Donny


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 23 2005, 09:34 PM
> *You got it bro! That's in my neck of the woods. Low "C" will support.
> Also you should be getting a package from me soon. Thanks Kieth
> 
> ...


COOL. IKNEW YOUD BE THEIR...ITS YOUR HOOD


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i'm gonna see what i got to send him..............man this is sad..........hope he makes it..........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Mar 23 2005, 09:58 PM
> *i'm gonna see what i got to send him..............man this is sad..........hope he makes it..........
> [snapback]2897650[/snapback]​*


 A 2 DOLLOR CARD WITH A PHOTO WOULD BE NICE


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

sorry to hear about this guy we are gonna have a picnic this weekend for easter and ill talk to my guys about getting a lil something together for him i mean we're hear in houston, texas but he is a brother lowrider and we will have him in our prayers......... Houston Stylez C. C.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow84_@Mar 23 2005, 10:38 PM
> *sorry to hear about this guy we are gonna have a picnic this weekend for easter and ill talk to my guys about getting a lil something together for him i mean we're hear in houston, texas but he is a brother lowrider and we will have him in our prayers......... Houston Stylez C. C.
> [snapback]2897900[/snapback]​*


 A CLUB SHRIT OR HAT, EVEN A CLUB CARD....WITH A CARD ...OR EVEN CALL, FROM TEXAS


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

JUST GOT OF THE PHONE WITH CHAGO HE SOUNDED LIKE HE WAS SLEEPING SO DIDNT GET A CHANCE TO TALK TO HIM THAT MUCH BUT HES A COURTEOUS YOUNG MAN


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Im gonna put this on Low-Riders.com, homies over there got lots of love. I'm down with what ever they want to do. I'll be callin homie tomm and talk to my club pres about helpin homie out.


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I'LL WILL BE SENDING THE ENTIRE COLLECTION OF TRUUCHA DVD'S AN A LINE OF DIFFERENT T-SHIRT'S !!!!!!!!!

THANXS FOR THE INFO KEITH !!!!*


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 23 2005, 05:50 PM
> *Hey Keith..I just got off the phone with Gil from Streetlow....he is getting me some issues to take...and a t shirt...I have some past issues of Blvd and some StreetCustoms and others...and will take them up on saturday after I go to the Streetlow office and meet up with Gilbert...anyone else wanna go let's do this or if you want me to take something up.......pm me or call me.......I lost both my parents to cancer and I know what the family is going through and any help we can give him or support is welcome.......
> [snapback]2896352[/snapback]​*


so sweet Toro........

I'll call him manana.....& try to send something also.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i got a couple of our posters and pictures with some t shirts i will get out. things like this should be what lowriding is about even though such a tragic reason for everyone to come together but he will be in our prayers. when i was diagnosed with cancer the doctors gave me a very little chance to live but 9 years later i am still going strong. much love going out to him and his family and everyone who is helping out in this situation


----------



## orange (Feb 27, 2002)

hmm.. i'll let Volo know about this...

i'll try get some aussie lowrider stuff to send him too if i can, that stuff is pretty rare here tho


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 24 2005, 01:14 AM
> *I'LL WILL BE SENDING THE ENTIRE COLLECTION OF TRUUCHA DVD'S AN A LINE OF DIFFERENT T-SHIRT'S !!!!!!!!!
> 
> THANXS FOR THE INFO KEITH !!!!
> [snapback]2898042[/snapback]​*


holy shit dude. thats alot of dvd's. u a good homie man.


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

I can sort out some 'Unity lowrider UK' bits to send over,

odd question but know what size shirt the dude wears ?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 23 2005, 05:39 PM
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH A FAMILY FRIEND ASKIN FOR ME TO HELP AND ANYONE ELSE ON THIS SITE, THERES A YOUNG MAN BY THE NAME OF SANTIAGO "CHAGO" HERNADEZ ONLY 20 YEARS,WHO IS DIEING FROM LEUKEMIA, AND WHO BELIVES HES GOING TO BE OK,THE MAN HAS VERY HIGH HOPES, BUT FROM THE DOCTORS PONIT HE REALLY HAS NO CHANCE..HES A LOWRIDER WHO JUST LEARNED TO PAINT,AND HIS DREAM WAS TO BUILT A SHOW CAR...AND GO TO THE SHOWS, THE LOWRIDER SHOWS...I MEAN MAN I HAVENT BEEN TOUCH LIKE THIS IN A LONG TIME ! WHAT THIS YOUNG MAN NEEDS IS SOME LOVE FROM YOU PEOPLE,,ANYTHING PHOTOS OF YOUR CAR CLUBS, OF YOUR RIDES ANYTHING TO HELP THIS YOUNG MAN EASE THE PAIN....PLEASE UNDERSTAND THIS TO HAVE TO HEAR THIS IS REALLY SAD. IN ALL HOMIE...IF YOU RIDERS CAN HELP IN ANY WAY, PRAYERS,LOVE    PLEASE ADDRESS  IT TO; SANTIAGO  HERNANEZ ---UCSF MEDICAL CENTER  350 PARNASSUS AVE...ROOM 762  SAN FRANISCO,CA 94143..EVEN A PHONE CALL WOULD HELP  1415-3538176....HES IS FROM THE SALNES AREA.....LETS DO THIS.........RESPECT UNITY AND LOVE  THANKS  KEITH PINA.....AND IF SOMEONE FROM LRM OR STREET N LOW ,LO COMP. MAGS SEND THIS HOMIE SOME LOVE...
> [snapback]2896091[/snapback]​*


Hey Keith do you know if he would be able to build some models? I have some in the closet ,one hasn't even been started and another that has. I also have a couple of the ones that have hydraulics on it. Do you think he would like something like that?


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

im gunna send some pics and call him later today


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 24 2005, 06:49 AM
> *Hey Keith do you know if he would be able to build some models? I have some in the closet ,one hasn't even been started and another that has. I also have a couple of the ones that have hydraulics on it. Do you think he would like something like that?
> [snapback]2898731[/snapback]​*


Dood I dont thing they would allow the glue in the hospital.. it smells


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

Man i just woke up to read this this is touching(really)i know life throws up some mean curves and rough streets.My prayers go out to the young man and im going to speak on this to the club....Imma send him an ULTIMATE RIDERS car club jersey and group pics


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Mar 24 2005, 07:56 AM
> *Dood I dont thing they would allow the glue in the hospital.. it smells
> [snapback]2898877[/snapback]​*


Was I talking to you DOOD? I'm just trying to help out....What are you going to do?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 24 2005, 09:59 AM
> *Was I talking to you DOOD? I'm just trying to help out....What are you going to do?
> [snapback]2899287[/snapback]​*


don't trip 61....it all depends on the hospital....I know when my mom was in there...they had her isolated...because her immune system was down..and even the sweet smell of some flowers was not allowed.......but it's good to know these things...I don't think he tried to mock you.....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ALL I CAN SAY, YOU GUYS ARE REALLY PULLING TOGETHER,MAKIN A WISH COME TRUE,JUST LIKE THE MAKE A WISH FOUNDATION....CHAGO TOLD VANESSA HES SO THANKFUL ...THANK YOU EVERYONE ANG GOD BLESS.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I'll be going to see him saterday with El Toro and two members


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 24 2005, 02:46 PM
> *I'll be going to see him saterday with El Toro and two members
> [snapback]2900629[/snapback]​*


we'll meet in San Mateo after I stop at the Streetlow office....anyone else wanna car a van up there.......Chago said visiting hours is over at 9:30 but we plan on going about 11 or 12


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I JUST TALKED TO THE LIL HOMIE AND SAID HE HAS HIS LOWRIDING FAMILY'S SUPPORT AND LOVE!!!!!!!!!! ALL THE L.I.L. PEOPLE WHO WILL BE AT THE SAN BERDO SHOW SHOULD TAKE A PIC TOGETHER AND SEND IT TO LIL HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I called homie, when he answered the phone he didn't sound too good, may have just woke up, then I brought up lowriding, and homie started talkin bout his caddy he was wanting to fix up, wants a 79 or a 60 lac. Homie sounded very positive and was very polite. I was kinda nervous bout callin homie, but I'm glad I did, he's very easy to talk to and thanked me over and over for callin. I hope everyone who can will call homie and just talk to him.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

anybody know if he can get outside at all?? if so let me know and i will meet up with you toro and let him hit the switches on my car :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 24 2005, 11:32 PM
> *anybody know if he can get outside at all??  if so let me know and i will meet up with you toro and let him hit the switches on my car :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2901246[/snapback]​*



Respect for that, hope he is able to going outside, let him hit the switches


----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 23 2005, 05:39 PM
> *I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH A FAMILY FRIEND ASKIN FOR ME TO HELP AND ANYONE ELSE ON THIS SITE, THERES A YOUNG MAN BY THE NAME OF SANTIAGO "CHAGO" HERNADEZ ONLY 20 YEARS,WHO IS DIEING FROM LEUKEMIA, AND WHO BELIVES HES GOING TO BE OK,THE MAN HAS VERY HIGH HOPES, BUT FROM THE DOCTORS PONIT HE REALLY HAS NO CHANCE..HES A LOWRIDER WHO JUST LEARNED TO PAINT,AND HIS DREAM WAS TO BUILT A SHOW CAR...AND GO TO THE SHOWS, THE LOWRIDER SHOWS...I MEAN MAN I HAVENT BEEN TOUCH LIKE THIS IN A LONG TIME ! WHAT THIS YOUNG MAN NEEDS IS SOME LOVE FROM YOU PEOPLE,,ANYTHING PHOTOS OF YOUR CAR CLUBS, OF YOUR RIDES ANYTHING TO HELP THIS YOUNG MAN EASE THE PAIN....PLEASE UNDERSTAND THIS TO HAVE TO HEAR THIS IS REALLY SAD. IN ALL HOMIE...IF YOU RIDERS CAN HELP IN ANY WAY, PRAYERS,LOVE    PLEASE ADDRESS  IT TO; SANTIAGO  HERNANEZ ---UCSF MEDICAL CENTER  350 PARNASSUS AVE...ROOM 762  SAN FRANISCO,CA 94143..EVEN A PHONE CALL WOULD HELP  1415-3538176....HES IS FROM THE SALNES AREA.....LETS DO THIS.........RESPECT UNITY AND LOVE  THANKS  KEITH PINA.....AND IF SOMEONE FROM LRM OR STREET N LOW ,LO COMP. MAGS SEND THIS HOMIE SOME LOVE...
> [snapback]2896091[/snapback]​*


Here is a correction on the address. 505 Parnassus Ave room L762 San Francisco Ca 94143


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

I just took time to give lil homie a call, and he seemed to be in pretty good spirits. He is definetely happy about all the phone calls and stuff he is getting. I think each and everyone makes his day just a little bit better.

I am gonna get some pics made off of a disc and hook em up


----------



## Cali~DwnUnder (Dec 12, 2002)

great to see so much support on here.

i'll make sure to send him some aus lowriding gear, in the process of printing it still.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up jimmy, give me a call and let me know if you go, if the weather is good i will take my car too and see if i can get a few of the other guys from the club to go. i have a ton of pics, old and new i can take also!  




> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 24 2005, 04:32 PM
> *anybody know if he can get outside at all??  if so let me know and i will meet up with you toro and let him hit the switches on my car :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2901246[/snapback]​*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

then let's set something up....you guys say the time and the place....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

WELL TORO..I'LL MEET YOU IN SAN MATEO SATERDAY..I HAVE TWO GUYS GOING WITH ME FROM MY CLUB..HIT ME UP 15 MINS BEFORE YOU HIT SAN MATEO.. I HAVE MAGAZINES / PICTURES / SNAP ON LOWRIDER MODELS/ EVEN CLUB APPAREL THAT I'M TAKING WITH ME.. ANYBODY WANT TO WRITE A LETTER TO HIM E-MAIL IT ME WITH A PICTURE OF YOUR RIDE AND I'LL TAKE IT WITH ME WHEN I GO...MY E-MAIL


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[email protected]BAYRIDERZCC


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I gave him a call.He didnt sound to good,but I let him know he was in our prayers,and stay positive.
This was real touching for me,Monday I saw one of my homies that I have known for over 16 years get burried.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Just got off the phone with him. His spirits are good and appreciates everyones calls. He's from my home town, from the same neighborhood, and went to the same high school in Salas. Life is crazy and man I feel bad. He is on my prayers list now. 

We talked about home, it's been some time since he has been there. He loves oldies so I'm going to send him some cds. 

Thanks Keith for the 411


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ONCE AGAIN HIS FAMILY THANKS OUR LAYITLOW FAMILY FOR LOOKIN OUT FOR THE HOMIE, ITS SO GREAT TO SEE YOU PEOPLE COME TOGETHER, THIS IS ONE THING THAT I TRULY BELIVE IS IN UNITY FOR LOWRIDERS AROUND THE WORLD..........TO EVERYONE WHO HAS HELPED OUT...THANK YOU


----------



## bigswanga (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Mar 24 2005, 02:21 PM
> *I JUST TALKED TO THE LIL HOMIE AND SAID HE HAS HIS LOWRIDING FAMILY'S SUPPORT AND LOVE!!!!!!!!!!  ALL THE L.I.L. PEOPLE WHO WILL BE AT THE SAN BERDO SHOW SHOULD TAKE A PIC TOGETHER AND SEND IT TO LIL HOMIE!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2900771[/snapback]​*


whens the show? and thats not a bad idea :thumbsup:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad Company 64_@Mar 24 2005, 03:23 PM
> *Here is a correction on the address. 505 Parnassus Ave room L762 San Francisco Ca 94143
> [snapback]2901544[/snapback]​*


DAMN! I just sent a dvd today. I'll send another tommorrow.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Mar 24 2005, 11:17 PM
> *DAMN!  I just sent a dvd today. I'll send another tommorrow.
> [snapback]2903668[/snapback]​*


IT STILL SOULD GET THERE


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well I got a package together to send him last night. So if you guys see a snap together green 63 hydro model..........some pictures of my photoshoped 61............. and my wifes car its from me. :biggrin: I hope this kid gets better. Thanks for the info Keith! :thumbsup: Layitlow needs more positive topics like these. I only hope that more people from the east coast will chip in too. Thanks everyone!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i sent a card along with some photos..my prayers and thoughts go out to his family and him..


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigswanga_@Mar 24 2005, 10:13 PM
> *whens the show? and thats not a bad idea :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2903661[/snapback]​*


4/10


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 24 2005, 02:07 PM
> *we'll meet in San Mateo after I stop at the Streetlow office....anyone else wanna car a van up there.......Chago said visiting hours is over at 9:30 but we plan on going about 11 or 12
> [snapback]2900724[/snapback]​*



Toro, I am on the way to San Mateo from the Streetlow offices, I can meet you on the way and roll with you. I am putting together a lil somthing to take up.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 24 2005, 07:55 PM
> *WELL TORO..I'LL MEET YOU IN SAN MATEO SATERDAY..I HAVE TWO GUYS GOING WITH ME FROM MY CLUB..HIT ME UP 15 MINS BEFORE YOU HIT SAN MATEO.. I HAVE MAGAZINES / PICTURES / SNAP ON LOWRIDER MODELS/ EVEN CLUB APPAREL THAT I'M TAKING WITH ME.. ANYBODY WANT TO WRITE A LETTER TO HIM E-MAIL IT ME WITH A PICTURE OF YOUR RIDE AND I'LL TAKE IT WITH ME WHEN I GO...MY E-MAIL
> [snapback]2902012[/snapback]​*




Well I just sent you an email for him I hope you can print the pics, Send our prayers and support from Indy.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

*Gave the little homie a call a homie from LOW CREATIONS C.C. had just left.That there is cool homie with alotta hope and alotta pride.Remember fellow rider's there's no right or wrong way to talk to god you should say a little prayer for him* 


By the way LOWCREATIONS C.C. good job homies it honestly made a diffrence :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Man this topic is deep, it actually brought tears to my eyes that we can all show this young homie love when he needs it the most. He says he wants a 79' lac?? They are pretty cheap, i am willing to donate some money to get Chago his dream car. Anybody else down??? We can all give alittle bit, whatever we can and hook him up a ride then give it to him and his family. If the worse happens, atleast he can look down from heaven and see that he lives on at the shows through his ride. Im pretty sure his family would take it to shows for him. What do you guys think??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

thats make this happen guys...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=167219


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

What up Layitlow family. I visited Santiago(chago) today, He's in very good spirts. He thanks the lowrider community for coming together for him in these hard times. While I was there Keith's cousin called (Irene Sandoval), she was the one who asked Keith to post the situation to the layitlow family. She also thanks everybody who is supporting "chago" she was crying on the phone thanking all of us. THIS IS UNITY!! this is what lowriding is about , helping your brother. (as we set examples other will follow).

Donny 
Low Creation C.C
since 1974


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

sad to see him lying in bed, because you can see he want to hit the switches, I hope he wil get better


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we'll be heading up...anyone wanting to caravan....let's go....I'm picking up Paulie on the way up there.......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Pauly....you know the area.......set up a place.....and time....so tell me...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

toro don't forget me!!!! call me..i'll be ready waiting


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 25 2005, 06:25 PM
> *we'll be heading up...anyone wanting to caravan....let's go....I'm picking up Paulie on the way up there.......
> [snapback]2907213[/snapback]​*


You guy's are too cool, this kid is going to have one weekend to remember
I got a club shirt if you can take it to him ? I work from 6am till 9am on saturdays behind the longs on E. Alisal. I'll PM you my cell # call me tonight if you can

Julian Alcocer
DUKE'S C.C.
Monterey County Chapter


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i just got off the phone with him he seems to be in great spirits..we talked for a while it actually brought tears to my eyes talking to him..he says thanks to everyone who has called and sent him things it means alot to him..its just so sad..my prayers will be with him and his family..


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

FROM THE BOTTOM AND THE TOP OF MY HEART, YOU PEOPLE ARE AWSOME,,I MEAN,FOR 3 DAYS I WAS HAVE'N TROUBLE DEALING WITH LIFES TROULBLES, THEN I GOT THIS CALL FROM VANESSA AUNT IRENE, WELL I MISSED WORKTHAT DAY, BUT IT WAS WELL WORTH IT.  ..I DIDNT EVEN KNOW THIS KID CHAGO,NOW I FEEL LIKE HES A BROTHER. WE WANT TO THANK FORMOST EVERYONE WHO HAS GIVEN THIS KID NEW HOPE,AND HAS KEPT HIM IN THIER PRAYERS....LAYITLOW IS ALL FAMILY..THERES SO MUCH LOVE FOR CHAGO,,,THANKS ALWAYS KEITH AND VANESSA...........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 25 2005, 06:03 PM
> *What up Layitlow family. I visited Santiago(chago) today, He's in very good spirts. He thanks the lowrider community for coming together for him in these hard times. While I was there Keith's cousin called (Irene Sandoval), she was the one who asked Keith to post the situation to the layitlow family. She also thanks everybody who is supporting "chago" she was crying on the phone thanking all of us. THIS IS UNITY!! this is what lowriding is about , helping your brother. (as we set examples other will follow).
> 
> Donny
> ...


THANK YOU DONNY FOR KEEPIN THIS REAL,YOU KNOW WE ARE REAL BROTHERS AND HOMIES( REAL HOMIES)  MAN I REALLY CANT SAY MUCH MORE,I THANK YOU FOR OPENING YOUR HEART TO THIS KID, MUCHO REPECT CON TU,AND YOUR CAR CLUB LOW CREATIONS......WITHOUT UNITY WE DONT COUNT... PEACE KEITH PINA GROUPE CC FOR LIFE.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i talked to pauly, we are going to meet up at the karts and golf in newark around 1. so far it sounds like we got El Toro, Newstyle King, eastbay_60(me), himbone, abeoo27, mrimpala2000510, 65 imp, top dog calistyle, and possibly more lil peeps, and more non lil peeps going. if anybody wants to roll out with us you can pm me or the names listed above. 



> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 25 2005, 07:26 PM
> *Pauly....you know the area.......set up a place.....and time....so tell me...
> [snapback]2907216[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

anyone else want to drop some letters e-mail them to me..i might roll there a little earlier then i was intending..but i got some mail for him from some of you folks...right on...lets keep praying and make every day from now on a day to remember, with packages,letters, pictures and phone calls...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Does someone got jess's # ? I lost it on my old phone, PM me.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 25 2005, 06:03 PM
> *What up Layitlow family. I visited Santiago(chago) today, He's in very good spirts. He thanks the lowrider community for coming together for him in these hard times. While I was there Keith's cousin called (Irene Sandoval), she was the one who asked Keith to post the situation to the layitlow family. She also thanks everybody who is supporting "chago" she was crying on the phone thanking all of us. THIS IS UNITY!! this is what lowriding is about , helping your brother. (as we set examples other will follow).
> 
> Donny
> ...


DONNY GREAT PIC, :thumbsup: MAJOR PROPS TO YOU AND LOW C ......PAULY


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

LETS RIDE!!!!!!!! WHO'S COMING WITH US?? I TALKED TO TORO & EASTBAY_60
WE'RE GOING TO MEET UP AT THE KARTS & GOLF IN NEWARK AROUND 1:00 PM 
SO IF YOU WANT TO GO WITH US AND SHOW A BROTHER SOME LOVE,THAN LETS RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!! PAULY uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

the letters i got i edit them and added your pictures to one page under your letter...thanxz guys!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

We just talked to him, and we told him that we will do a complete install for him for free. Even though we are in Portland, Oregon if he can get the car here, we will DO THIS....

THE JENDA'S


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

all i can say is Homies a fighter..he touched my life and brought me to tears...he's a koo ass vato..he loves caddys and can't wait till finish he's.. he said someone called him saying they where going to hook him up with parts that he was missing for his caddy..right on guys.. i talked to his mother and shes thankful so much for everyone helping and supporting him..i got a pendent made that has a caddy emblum and on the back it say lowriding for life..when i left i gave me my number and a club card and i was like call me when ever bro...he said.."i'll call you once my caddys all done." I'm holding him to that..
[attachmentid=133587]

i'm the big ass guy, then imp65 in the middle and my homie g unit ..


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 26 2005, 02:46 PM
> *all i can say is Homies a fighter..he touched my life and brought me to tears...he's a koo ass vato..he loves caddys and can't wait till finish he's.. he said someone called him saying they where going to hook him up with parts that he was missing for his caddy..right on guys.. i talked to his mother and shes thankful so much for everyone helping and supporting him..i got a pendent made that has a caddy emblum and on the back it say lowriding for life..when i left i gave me my number and a club card and i was like call me when ever bro...he said.."i'll call you once my caddys all done." I'm holding him to that..
> [attachmentid=133587]
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I've talked with a few clubs out here in the valley & we will also get a little something for him


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

right on eastbay 68 homies a koo ass vato..hes caddy needs dents pulled out and where he chopped it convert weilded in..he loves those caddys!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

i may have a wrapped frame for it out of an 83 just need someone who can to do the work


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

well we made it......about 10 of us rolled over there.....taking him magazines....photos....framed prints....t shirts....and other goodies.....they didn't let him go down stairs to check out the cars but the nurses did take his bed to another room where he could look down (7 floors) to get a little glimpse of the cars......thanks to all you guys that made the trip.....he was happy and totally emerged in the pics he was given....he's a trooper and we all hope to see him out on the blvd soon.......I'll post a few pics in a bit.....we all took off to Fisherman's Wharf afterwards and gave the tourists a little show too....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Here you go Chago......we promised to take some pics on the way up there and aftewards for you......so here they are......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin: um did somone go through a red light????


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Chago and Paulie


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

the nurses said no to going outside....but he did get a glimpse....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

at Fishermans Wharf......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

there you go Chago...the last pic of the evening...and I had to end it with your favorite kind of car......a cadi.........get well soon homie.....


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: Great pics


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

all i have to say is this is what lowriding is about..great pictures toro!! Hopefully the big man upstairs is hearing us all................when i left i told him he was in for a good day!! right on !


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

That is so damm tight guys!!! wish I could have been there, and in my neck of the woods. So nice you guys could come. I'm sure Chago had a great day yesterday. And a Triple OG Paulie was there to boot too, aw man you guys did the damm thing!!

Donny 
Low "C"
Frisco


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Mar 26 2005, 02:46 PM
> *all i can say is Homies a fighter..he touched my life and brought me to tears...he's a koo ass vato..he loves caddys and can't wait till finish he's.. he said someone called him saying they where going to hook him up with parts that he was missing for his caddy..right on guys.. i talked to his mother and shes thankful so much for everyone helping and supporting him..i got a pendent made that has a caddy emblum and on the back it say lowriding for life..when i left i gave me my number and a club card and i was like call me when ever bro...he said.."i'll call you once my caddys all done." I'm holding him to that..
> [attachmentid=133587]
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

this is one instance that i can say i am greatfull to be a lowrider. everyone showing love and respect for chango and his family. i knew something good had to come from lowriding. big ups to you guys that are out there for visiting homie and riding out and giving him all these wonderfull things. you guys are the shit


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up scotty i dont believe how responsive everyone is being. this is lowriding to the fullest. i dont know this man but i am truely emotional about how everyone is coming together. and i am for real if there was any way possible i would hook homie up


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

ALOT OF GOOD HEARTS....THANKS HOMIES ... THIS IS WHATS LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 27 2005, 12:55 AM
> *i may have a wrapped frame for it out of an 83 just need someone who can to do the work
> [snapback]2912463[/snapback]​*



We have offered to do all the work for free for the homie, just need to get the car here somehow. 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

it's all about hope though... that's the best thing you can have, even when you're terminally ill. many cases people have had so much hope they're going to pull through that they actually due, despite circumstances that say otherwise.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

i've got his package together, we're sending it out monday. 

i'll call him this week to let him now its on its way. Its really great to see the lowriding community coming together like this. :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

Great pics.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

nice pic's!

i hope he get's better soon!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

this topic is great. makes me real proud to be part of the lowriding community. i send the man my hopes for a full recovery.


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 27 2005, 08:55 AM
> *this is one instance that i can say i am greatfull to be a lowrider. everyone showing love and respect for chango and his family. i knew something good had to come from lowriding. big ups to you guys that are out there for visiting homie and riding out and giving him all these wonderfull things. you guys are the shit
> [snapback]2913265[/snapback]​*


couldnt of said it better :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

All I can say is Wow.....its nice to know that there are still people like this out there. I'm sure this kid is going to have more of a chance to live because of all the people that have contributed. Thanks to everyone! :thumbsup: Especialy HOMEBOYS for bringing it to everyones attention.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nic pics Toro, the on you took of JR's car on the side mirror was tight, that was real cool of everyone going out and giving homie a little car show at the hospital. :thumbsup: Low Creations C.C. sends our hopes for a full recovery, and props to everyone that are reaching out to him.


----------



## REECE_STEELE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 23 2005, 07:57 PM
> *A LOWRIDER MODEL WOULD MAKE A GOOD GIFT.  I GOT RID OF ALL MINE.  :angry:
> [snapback]2896164[/snapback]​*


Yeah, I just called him a sec. ago, he sounded pretty weak, so i didn't keep him long. That sux cause I really wanted to chat with him But he likes Caddy's so Im going to try and find him a model dancer tomorrow. I got a brother in Houston, TX that will pitch in too.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Does any one know what is involved in being tested for bone marrow? Who pays? How long? Where at?


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Mar 27 2005, 09:07 PM
> *Does any one know what is involved in being tested for bone marrow? Who pays? How long? Where at?
> [snapback]2915462[/snapback]​*




I'm not sure how all that works, But if you are about to do what I think you are YOU ARE THE MAN!!! Thats a big step. My Uncle past when I was about 15 from the same thing. No donor was found. You are what lowriding is all about. Every one who has come together for this guy has my respect and he has my prayers.


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

i just got off the phone with the lil homie, he seems kewl as hell & i told him to keep his head up & i will call him every week, & i am going to frisco & sac in a month ,if he is still in the hospital i am going to go see him.stay up & "homeboyz" keep us posted if anything else happens to the man.......holla

steve
Supreme C.C


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I talked with him earlier and asked if he had any thing to say to the LIL homies he just wanted to thank all the homies that have gone to see him & also to all that have shown there support on here I will be going to see him on sunday with a few other clubs so if you have something for him but cant make it I will be at the Hayward show so come see me Maybe we can get a card & have all the Gente sign it


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

nice pics toro! it was cool kickin back with you, pauly, and byron! it was depressing seeing him like that, but atleast he seemed happy to have us stop by and see him. i hope he gets better and i am glad he was able to look out the window and see the cars, his family also took pics of the cars for him. if anyone is in the area they should try to stop by and say hi to him, hopefully next time he will be in better condition and be able to come down stairs. even a phone call or a card helps!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i am loving the group pic, we got toro, newstyleking, eastbay_60,himbone, top dog calistyle, and abe0027 from LIL. just proving Lay It Low does make a difference  



> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 27 2005, 03:18 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2912494[/snapback]​*


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 27 2005, 10:26 AM
> *ALOT OF GOOD HEARTS....THANKS HOMIES  ... THIS IS WHATS LOWRIDING IS REALLY ABOUT...
> [snapback]2913398[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

I'LL BE SENDING A LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB T-SHIRT AND A OG RIDER DVD TOMORROW. WE'LL BE LIGHTING A CANDLE FOR "CHAGO" AND HIS FAMILY.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

So wait hold up... You guys are bringing a car show to him??? That's awsome :thumbsup: Post up pics.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

a couple of us went down there yesterday. they wouldnt let him go downstairs so he moved to a different room and look out the window. top dog calistyle went first with his caddy, himbone went next with his 64 and hit switches, then my boy jake went through with his regal hittin switches, then i went last with my monte hittin switches. look on page 6 and you can see the cars. it wasnt much to us, but i think it ment alot to him and thats all that counts.  



> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 27 2005, 11:52 PM
> *So wait hold up... You guys are bringing a car show to him??? That's awsome  :thumbsup: Post up pics.
> [snapback]2916199[/snapback]​*


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 27 2005, 10:32 PM
> *a couple of us went down there yesterday. they wouldnt let him go downstairs so he moved to a different room and look out the window. top dog calistyle went first with his caddy, himbone went next with his 64 and hit switches, then my boy jake went through with his regal hittin switches, then i went last with my monte hittin switches. look on page 6 and you can see the cars. it wasnt much to us, but i think it ment alot to him and thats all that counts.
> [snapback]2916356[/snapback]​*


Thats really major right there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 27 2005, 11:32 PM
> *a couple of us went down there yesterday. they wouldnt let him go downstairs so he moved to a different room and look out the window. top dog calistyle went first with his caddy, himbone went next with his 64 and hit switches, then my boy jake went through with his regal hittin switches, then i went last with my monte hittin switches. look on page 6 and you can see the cars. it wasnt much to us, but i think it ment alot to him and thats all that counts.
> [snapback]2916356[/snapback]​*


damn, you guys are the shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i wouldnt mind drivin over there myself, but im on the wrong coast over here in connecticut and dont have enough gas to make it to cali


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

MUCH LOVE FROM STRONG CAR CLUB. STAY UP!


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 27 2005, 08:54 PM
> *i am loving the group pic, we got toro, newstyleking, eastbay_60,himbone, top dog calistyle, and abe0027 from LIL. just proving Lay It Low does make a difference
> [snapback]2916040[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 27 2005, 03:18 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2912494[/snapback]​*


DAMN,JESS,TOPPDOGG,AND PAULIE,Good looking out homies.MRIMPALA2000510,you too homie.thats some real shit right there.

You guys taking the time to go out and do something like this for someone you never knew untill a week ago says alot!


----------



## baby_girl (Feb 26, 2005)

you are also forgetting eastbay_60, himbone, and abe0027 and other members of lifes finest were there too, they road with jess, paulie, and bryon down to frisco,to visit chango.



> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 28 2005, 06:10 AM
> *DAMN,JESS,TOPPDOGG,AND PAULIE,Good looking out homies.MRIMPALA2000510,you too homie.thats some real shit right there.
> 
> You guys taking the time to go out and do something like this for someone you never knew untill a week ago says alot!
> [snapback]2917100[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah I just talked to homie right now...man he really pulls at the heart strings bro..this young brother is so positive in the light of what he is facing. It really puts things into perspective....Thanks Keith for sharing this situation.. i am putting together a package for immediate shipping manana..Im gonna have 40 4 year old students from my school make some artwork for him along with sending him some LRM stuff...please kick in brothers and let this brother know hes not alone....


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

We are all pulling hard for this and I commend all of you, this is the true meaning of brotherhood. Keep it coming.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baby_girl_@Mar 28 2005, 04:59 PM
> *you are also forgetting eastbay_60, himbone, and abe0027 and other members of lifes finest were there too, they road with jess, paulie, and bryon down to frisco,to visit chango.
> [snapback]2919584[/snapback]​*


I had a great time...and it was nice to see the gente together for something like this.......I was choked up and it brought out memories from when my parents were sick and in the hospital...but was I strong because I knew we were all doing something to add a smile to someone in need and to give him a little hope and to help bring the sunshine in not just for him but to the family that was there too


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baby_girl_@Mar 28 2005, 04:59 PM
> *you are also forgetting eastbay_60, himbone, and abe0027 and other members of lifes finest were there too, they road with jess, paulie, and bryon down to frisco,to visit chango.
> [snapback]2919584[/snapback]​*


The ****** names I called out were names of homies I know.
BIGG UPS to all that went,again,I dont know their names or who is who.
Anything else.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

I will be sending this ryder one of my Lowrider casino chips. I got them at the Hard Rock in Vegas in 03. These are hard to find.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Mar 28 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I will be sending this ryder one of my Lowrider casino chips.  I got them at the Hard Rock in Vegas in 03. These are hard to find.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are tight, where can i get one?


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

If there is a hard rock casino near you go in the gift shop or you can get them from chip collectors or on ebay.


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

is this the right mailing address? room number is the same and all


UCSF MEDICAL CENTER 
C/O SANTIAGO HERNANEZ 
ROOM L762 
505 PARNASSUS AVE
SAN FRANISCO,CA 94143


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Mar 28 2005, 11:42 PM
> *I will be sending this ryder one of my Lowrider casino chips.  I got them at the Hard Rock in Vegas in 03. These are hard to find.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

right addy bro....i talked to him today and he will be going home for a week! he all happy and says he's feeling much better....as far as packages..he got truccha video's today...when i talked to him he just recived the package...he was about to watch them and was all excited!!right on..already making a diffrence putting a smile on his face


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

it was koo seeing how happy he was to see us and r cars i think it made a big difference i hope he gets better so he could actually roll wit us


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

it was koo seeing how happy he was to see us and r cars i think it made a big difference i hope he gets better so he could actually roll wit us


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I talked to him today on the phone for the first time, he's a real cool cat. Im gonna call him again tommorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

yup....damn...I am impressed by all the support......and who said we are all thugs....hehehehe........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Mar 31 2005, 02:02 PM
> *yup....damn...I am impressed by all the support......and who said we are all thugs....hehehehe........
> [snapback]2934838[/snapback]​*


    GREAT PEOPLE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

its amazing what kind of effect on people you can have just by giving them a little support...keith asked for a little everyone gave a LOT....Just really shows that there are alot of REALLY great people out there willing to drop what there doing just to help someone even when they dont know them...Thats really great of you guys...I send him the best of luck from Missouri...Tell him to never give up and to keep thinking about the Caddy and how sweet it will be to ride it down the streets on a 3!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodfellas, Custom Fantasies & Gods Creations along with a few other clubs will go see him on Sunday I will take some pics on saturday @ the Hayward show for him also :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*CAN I HAVE THE PAYPAL ADDRESS:

I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A DONATION*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

[email protected]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 1 2005, 01:18 AM
> *[email protected]
> [snapback]2938142[/snapback]​*


I JUST SENT MY DONATION THANXS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 1 2005, 12:30 AM
> *I JUST SENT MY DONATION THANXS
> [snapback]2938158[/snapback]​*


I sent mine earlier


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 1 2005, 01:30 AM
> *I JUST SENT MY DONATION THANXS
> [snapback]2938158[/snapback]​*


good job truucha...ill match that


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

I just called up the homie Santiago to wish him well and to let him know that some homies over here on the East Coast are thinking about him. 

Our club LOW LEVEL CC is gonna put together a package to send to him along with one of our club shirts. 

If any of you haven't talked to the homie yet, You should think about giving him a call, He's a cool dude. Let the homie know that we're all in his corner and we're pulling for him.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

chago's log on right know from the hospital


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodfellas & Custom Fantasies are on the way :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Looky hur Looky hur Glad to see posting


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Chago, What's up homie? I see you're on line. How ya feelin? :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

maybe one of the homies from the clubs that went out there are showing him to use the net...


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Chago, I'm having all of our club members (LOW LEVEL CC) sign one of our club shirts and i'm gonna send it out to you tommorrow. Stay well homie!


----------



## Chago (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks to everyone and everyone who has come to visit me here. Custom Fantasies, GoodFellas, Bay Riderz, Low Creations, Dukes Lifes Finest, New Style, Eminence, and Luxurious car clubs. I also want to thank everyone who has sent me pictures, t shirts and models as well as other things. Thank you also for all your prayers. Thank you to Vanessa, Keith and Irene.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

right on chago your one of our homies know...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

***now


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Ah shit follow me to off topic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chago_@Apr 3 2005, 02:26 PM
> *Thanks to everyone and everyone who has come to visit me here. Custom Fantasies, GoodFellas, Bay Riderz, Low Creations, Dukes Lifes Finest, New Style, Eminence, and Luxurious car clubs. I also want to thank everyone who has sent me pictures, t shirts and models as well as other things. Thank you also for all your prayers. Thank you to Vanessa, Keith and Irene.
> [snapback]2948150[/snapback]​*



Not a problem Chago, you have all of our LOVE and PRAYERS for sure HOMIE. We are here for you always.

THE JENDA'S


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

We (Goodfellas & Custom Fantasies) went & kicked back with him today I've talked with him on the phone before but meeting him in person was cool I'm realy looking forward to going to see him again :biggrin:


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

link to my post about our visit with Chago


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chago_@Apr 3 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Thanks to everyone and everyone who has come to visit me here. Custom Fantasies, GoodFellas, Bay Riderz, Low Creations, Dukes Lifes Finest, New Style, Eminence, and Luxurious car clubs. I also want to thank everyone who has sent me pictures, t shirts and models as well as other things. Thank you also for all your prayers. Thank you to Vanessa, Keith and Irene.
> [snapback]2948150[/snapback]​*


The community has much love for you homie! I'm happy to have met you, you bring the community together to for a great cause. Our club will be donating money to the fund and the build of your car. Low Creations C.C will always be here for you, remember I'm here in Frisco so don't hesitate to call. you got the number bro!

Donny 
Low Creations C.C
30 years in the game.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I checked the IP and it really is him. Just thought id double check since you all know how many kids and immature people on here that would think it was funny to fake the funk. Glad to see you online homie may god bless you and your family. Stay strong and fight with everything you have and the lord will see you through this


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

THANKS MR IMPALA FOR THAT..


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Apr 3 2005, 11:36 PM
> *I checked the IP and it really is him. Just thought id double check since you all know how many kids and immature people on here that would think it was funny to fake the funk. Glad to see you online homie may god bless you and your family. Stay strong and fight with everything you have and the lord will see you through this
> [snapback]2949991[/snapback]​*


IT IS HIM  when we went to see him I noticed the laptop in his room & asked why he wasn't on layitlow yet & he said he didn't know how to do it so we helped him get it going & showed him how to get on so he can keep in touch with out a middle man but I could see somebody trying to fake it just because


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

hey i have a question.............i just got in and i was checking my emails and i had donated $50.00 on friday to this cause via paypal...............and i got an email saying that dan macintosh had denied the funds............what is up w/ that? my $$ is not good enough for the build or what? sorry to have to put this out there chago.........it kinda pissed me off that it was denied........but it's cool...........good luck w/ the build anyway

richee


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hmmm...that had to be a mistake..I can't imagine anyone having done anything negative like that with reason.....


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 4 2005, 08:09 AM
> *hey i have a question.............i just got in and i was checking my emails and i had donated $50.00 on friday to this cause via paypal...............and i got an email saying that dan macintosh had denied the funds............what is up w/ that? my $$ is not good enough for the build or what? sorry to have to put this out there chago.........it kinda pissed me off that it was denied........but it's cool...........good luck w/ the build anyway
> 
> richee
> [snapback]2950806[/snapback]​*



Only thing that could have happened is if u used a credit card maybe hes not set up to accept cc's no money would be denied i can assure that


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

LOWRIDER LIFE ALL I CAN SAY IS I HAVE ASKED DAN TO SEND ALL THE MONEY HE HAD TO ME..MAYBE HE CLOSED OUT THE ACCOUNT OR MAYBE ITS SET UP LIKE MY IMPALA SAID..BUT NO MONEY WILL EVER BE DENIED IF YOU CAN MAIL ME A CHECK OR GO TO BANK OF AMERICA AND THE ACCOUNT NUMBERS ON WWW.CHAGOSDREAM.COM SORRY FOR THE TROUBLE DON'T GIVE UP , WE NEED ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

wass up chago bro good to see ya online our thoughts are with ya homie from 1 rider to another 

its juat awesome to see the lowrider comunity come together in aid of such a good cause ,im organising a donation as we speak from all the members of tru rydaz cc uk 

much love n respect


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i'll send you a check bro.............give me an address and who to make it out to...........

richee 



> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 4 2005, 08:30 AM
> *LOWRIDER LIFE ALL I CAN SAY IS I HAVE ASKED DAN TO SEND ALL THE MONEY HE HAD TO ME..MAYBE HE CLOSED OUT THE ACCOUNT OR MAYBE ITS SET UP LIKE MY IMPALA SAID..BUT NO MONEY WILL EVER BE DENIED IF YOU  CAN MAIL ME A CHECK OR GO TO BANK OF AMERICA AND THE ACCOUNT NUMBERS ON WWW.CHAGOSDREAM.COM SORRY FOR THE TROUBLE DON'T GIVE UP , WE NEED ALL THE HELP WE CAN GET.
> [snapback]2951059[/snapback]​*


----------



## stripclubmanager (Aug 19, 2004)

just was wondering how chago is doing I'm from ohio and got him in my thoughts and prayers I will give him a call here soon is the number still the same can someone PM me and let me know this..much love from toledo ohio


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hello from japan.


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

what up chago from ROLLERZ ONLY niagara chapter we just finished our dvd of our local show that we put on I will be sending you a copy shortly. here are a few pics of how we do on the east coast .


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## rollinniagara (Feb 11, 2004)

http://niagararollerz.com/video.html
some of our footage


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks 2 all


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

SUP CARNALITO I JUST GOT OF THE PHONE WITH YOUR JEFITA SHE TOLD ME YOU WERE SLEEPING SHE WANTED TO WAKE YOU UP BUT I ASKED HER NOT TOO .. WELL GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE AN KEEP YOUR HEAD UP ....



SIN MAS UN RIDER DE TEJAS

JOK3RLOKO69 A/K/A JOE MEDINA PRESIDENT OF PROPHECY CAR C.C.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

9 MONTHS AGO TODAY


----------



## fast5ten (Jun 1, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

IS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT....DAMMM SEEMS LIKE YESTERDAY....I EVEN SEEN MR IMPALA WAS ONE OF THE 1ST TO HELP OUT BRENT YOUR ALRIGHT,,,HAVE A MERRY XMAS.....AND TO ALL THE SAME


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Dec 23 2005, 05:44 AM~4465185
> *IS IS WHAT LOWRIDING IS  ALL ABOUT....DAMMM  SEEMS  LIKE  YESTERDAY....I  EVEN SEEN  MR IMPALA  WAS ONE OF THE 1ST TO HELP  OUT  BRENT YOUR  ALRIGHT,,,HAVE A MERRY XMAS.....AND TO ALL THE SAME
> *


merry Xmas to you to bro and time flys homie...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE WHOM "CHAGO" HAS BROUGHT TOGETHER....PAULY


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

ALOT OF MY FELLOW RIDERS HERE IN THE NORTHWEST WERE ALSO INVOLVED IN CHAGO'S LIFE AND WHEN I HEARD THEM SPEAK BEFORE THEY HOPPED THEIR CAR IT MAD TEARS COME TO EVERYBODY'S EYES. YOU ARE VERY MISS FROM ALL OF US IN THE NORTHWEST. MERRY X-MAS TO ALL OF THE RIDERS OUT THERE.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Dec 23 2005, 06:15 PM~4468991
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO EVERYONE WHOM "CHAGO" HAS BROUGHT TOGETHER....PAULY
> *


WEll said homey


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I guess now we will all have at least one thing in common when it comes to Chago no matter how far we all are from each other, something very very special and I ask myself who really built who a gift, Chago gave us all a new stronger sence of brotherhood and bond in this lowrider life


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

I can't believe I hadn't seen this topic! I noticed that there is a gap between Apr. and now.What is the update on Chago?


----------



## CuttyMIVL (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah somebody give an update on homie


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=397373]

HIS LAST CRUZE


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

what's up homies. i rep the a-town (atlanta) my club street mentality want to help out as well. what can we do from the dirty south. i will talk with other clubs down here as well. we want to help. :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Chago's-Dream will be ready to roll and show again in the '06


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

I FLEW OUT TO CALI TO REPRESENT SUPREME FAMILIA CC & I SEEN THE CAR BEING BUILT IN BERSON, BROUGHT TEARS TO MY EYES, WE THE CLUB DONATED LIKE $350 TO IT, I KNOW HE IS GONE NOW TO A BETTER PLACE, BUT OTHER NEW MEMBERS WANT TO KNOW IF THERE IS ANYTHING THEY CAN DO AS FAR AS SENDING MONEY TO HIS FAMILY TO HELP WITH COSTS, SO GET AT ME & LET ME KNOW

MUCHO RESPECT
STEVE
SUPREME FAMILIA CC

R.I.P LITTLE ANGLE CHAGO


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

:tears: wish i would have herd sooner :tears:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

YES THIS REALLY WORKED


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

God bless him and his loved ones! R.I.P


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

year ago keith brought this to our attention....year later caddies done and chagos is resting in peace time flys


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

MAY HE REST IN PEACE.... :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S BEEN A YEAR ALREADY, SEEMS JUST LIKE YESTERDAY......
MUCH LOVE TO CHAGO FOR BRINGING THE WHOLE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TOGETHER.....*THAT'S SOMETHING PEOPLE BEEN TRYING TO DO FOR YEARS AND CHAGO DID IT!!!!! THANK YOU LITTLE BROTHER...............PAULY  *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 29 2006, 11:39 PM~5146732
> *I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S BEEN A YEAR ALREADY, SEEMS JUST LIKE YESTERDAY......
> MUCH LOVE TO CHAGO FOR BRINGING THE WHOLE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TOGETHER.....THAT'S SOMETHING PEOPLE BEEN TRYING TO DO FOR YEARS AND CHAGO DID IT!!!!!  THANK YOU LITTLE BROTHER...............PAULY
> *


Couldn't have said it any better


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

*TTT FOR CHAGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUCH LOVE---- 2 THE FAMILY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

much love from semper fi cc.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

I cant believe its been a year.. Rest in Peace homie. I never would have imagined I would be in Iraq a year from his passing 


:angel: :angel:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY & FRIENDS, REST IN PEACE YOUR IN A BETTER PLACE NOW HOMIE, MUCH LOVE FROM THE COLDBLOODED RIDAZ :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

lOVE TO THE LITTLE HOMIE.....RIP


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I'd love to post some recent pictures right now, but tjis thing's not letting me


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Mar 31 2006, 10:39 PM~5159422
> *I'd love to post some recent pictures right now, but tjis thing's not letting me
> *



post when you get a chance, i'd love to see!


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

DAMN A YEAR,HOLY SHIT.......all i know is he brought us all together coast to coast,i met new people that i grew to love as fellow riders when i flew out there due to the build,you know who you are  R.I.P little homie

Steve 
Supreme Familia C.C


----------



## ese_mr_bullet (Oct 30, 2003)

dam never hear of thiz story but touch me when i read it.rest in peace lil homie never met you but u in a better place,you crusin in heaven lowriding, ups i mean hopin hopin up up up.DIOS TE VENDIJA CARNAL,,


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

DEDICATED TO OUR LITTLE BROTHER "CHAGO"  

[attachmentid=522432]
[attachmentid=522433]
[attachmentid=522434]
[attachmentid=522437]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=522441]
[attachmentid=522442]
[attachmentid=522443]
[attachmentid=522444]
[attachmentid=522448]
[attachmentid=522449]


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

wow this still brings tears to my eyes......... cannot believe its been a year........... R.I.P CHAGO......... FROM YOUR FAMILY OURLIFE C C ............. MISSED BUT NOT FORGOTTEN


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN 

:angel: :angel: R.I.P. CARNALITO :angel: :angel:
:tears: :tears:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Mar 30 2006, 09:11 PM~5152985
> *TTT FOR CHAGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Chago cruisin' at the park recently in Vegas . .  

[attachmentid=522555]

[attachmentid=522556]

[attachmentid=522557]


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

the power of layitlow


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 2 2006, 08:28 AM~5164908
> *[attachmentid=522441]
> [attachmentid=522442]
> [attachmentid=522443]
> ...


nice pic's pauly. do you have any of the one's of after the funeral when we were all at CHAGO'S house. those pic's should show how car club's came together when one of our 
lil low rider brother's passed away :angel: CHAGO'S DREAM STILL LIVE'S ON


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

rest in peace lil homie my prayers go out to the family may god be with them     the story brought a tear to my eye again rest in peace


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

FROM THIS....

[attachmentid=524751]

TO THIS......

[attachmentid=524756]

TO THIS!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=524762]

[attachmentid=524766][attachmentid=524773]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=526171]
[attachmentid=526178]
[attachmentid=526179]
[attachmentid=526187]
[attachmentid=526192]
[attachmentid=526191]


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

made possible by the unity of the LOWRIDERS WOURLDWIDE[attachmentid=539873]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Apr 16 2006, 12:26 AM~5251899
> *made possible by the unity of the LOWRIDERS WOURLDWIDE[attachmentid=539873]
> *


 :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: RIP homie!


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

this story should really be documented. and put into a book or something its really insperational. from a fellow rider to some dude sitting behind a desk or maybe another young guy in the hospital. 
dont let chago's story fall of the radar homies :angel:


----------



## Lil Miguelito (Apr 8, 2006)

Man That Touched Me Going Threw This

I'm 20 Years Old And I Treat Myself Like Shit 48 Hour Days

But I Do It Because You Never Know How Much Time We Have On This Earth

And Any Skill Or Talent I Have I'm Not Letting It Go To Waste

I Didn't See Anything But How Is He?

I Don't Mean To Say Somthing If It's Not Good

But I Would Like To Help How I Can Too


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

I was touched by this story and happy to see so many people coming together for a good cause. RIP homie :angel: :tears:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

RIP, much respect! :angel:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

I still remember..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 10 2006, 07:26 AM~6141118
> *I still remember..
> *


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Sep 10 2006, 08:26 AM~6141118
> *I still remember..
> *


Love seeing these topics stay at the top... this is DEFINITELY something for the lowrider community to feel proud of. Let's keep it fresh in our minds with Chago's memory.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 10 2006, 10:11 AM~6141370
> *Love seeing these topics stay at the top... this is DEFINITELY something for the lowrider community to feel proud of.  Let's keep it fresh in our minds with Chago's memory.
> *


where passing on chagos dream over to help little eddie....


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

:tears: :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 10 2006, 10:18 AM~6141797
> *where passing on chagos dream over to help little eddie....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 10 2006, 09:11 AM~6141370
> *Love seeing these topics stay at the top... this is DEFINITELY something for the lowrider community to feel proud of.  Let's keep it fresh in our minds with Chago's memory.
> *












Chago got his plaque !!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

ill try to get some pics together :happysad:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 13 2006, 05:10 PM~6166681
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CISCO THE PLAQUE IS BADASS!!!!! GOOD JOB BRO........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

new page

the plaque is awesome. once again, great job to everyone involved!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

up


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

isnt the caddy in this months lowrider to?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 13 2007, 09:26 AM~7247666
> *isnt the caddy in this months lowrider to?
> *


YUP!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

